# Conspiracy or Coincidence: Lakers / Blazers?



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

OK! The Blazers were just 25 and 23, and now they have lost six straight games making them 25 and 29. This of course, moved the Lakers into the 9th standing. Two of the six losses were against Phoenix and Orlando, the worst and second to worst teams in their respective conferences. 

Do you think the NBA is setting it up for the Lakers to somehow go against all odds and make the playoffs, or is it just coincidence that the Lakers are winning and the Blazers have been losing?

Not sure if this means anything, but Oregon and California are neighboring states. Are the two teams working some agreement with each other, or is Stern possibly trying to increase NBA viewership for the playoffs by capturing the attention of all audiences by surprising the world that the Lakers will make playoffs? 

The Lakers were so far in the slumps that even if they started winning, the only way they could make the playoffs would be if teams in the 7th, 8th, and 9th standings began losing tremendously. Sure enough, the Blazers have indeed gone on a six-game losing spree, boosting the Lakers to the 9th stading. 

Conspiracy or coincidence?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:cosby: x 1,000,000


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

bama:

It's all a conspiracy and not only that, I think you only hit the tip of the iceberg.

There's so much more shit going on like you know how LeBron is hella efficient? I think he or his Illuminati group paid the NBA to make a machine into the rim, and that machine makes the rim bigger like enlarges it only for LeBron and when he shoots the ball. I mean that is the only plausible explanation.

But yeah, no. You're bugging.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Blazers don't have a bench...literally. Their starters are not nearly good enough to make up for it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You're trying too hard now jkb. This reeks of effort. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> The Blazers don't have a bench...literally. Their starters are not nearly good enough to make up for it.


So the starters all play 48 minutes a game? 

Or did you mean figuratively?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's still quite an achievement that the Rockets are 30-26. If James Harden doesn't play out of his mind every game, that team is garbage. I did not think Harden was on _that_ kind of level as a player.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I have never thought of LaMarcus Aldridge as being a contender, but to lose to Orlando, Phoenix and the Hornets in a six game stretch is a disgrace. 

I don't know guys, losing to the Hornets, Magic, and Suns screams conspiracy, but conincidences do occur. It's just that the fact that the playoffs are right around the corner, and to lose a valuable 9th spot losing to teams like the Hornets, Orlando, and Phoenix seem like a set up so the Lakers can make the playoffs. I admit that I have no proof, but it sure does feel as though the NBA is making an easy entry to the playoffs for the Lakers. : )


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

You are going to develop schizophrenia when you are older


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

You have been diagnosed by the doctor


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> So the starters all play 48 minutes a game?
> 
> Or did you mean figuratively?
> 
> ...


Actually, I think he meant that anyone not currently playing for the Blazers doesn't have anything to sit on, so they must stand. Which normally wouldn't be that big of a deal, but the starters aren't really anything worth standing up for.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Actually, I think he meant that anyone not currently playing for the Blazers doesn't have anything to sit on, so they must stand. Which normally wouldn't be that big of a deal, but the starters aren't really anything worth standing up for.


Well he could if meant they had chairs, not a bench. He did say literally. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well he could if meant they had chairs, not a bench. He did say literally.


Well, in the case there isn't a team in the league with a bench then, huh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:whatever: That's all there is to say about this thread.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

It also seems a little fishy that Magic Johnson now believes the Lakers will make the playoffs, and Ernie Johnson is rubbing it in to Kenny and Charles by saying "I told you the Lakers are going to make playoffs," yet neither one has ever brought up the fact that the Blazers have lost six straight games allowing the Lakers to move closer to the eighth standing. 

For whatever reason, the media seem to think it's solely the Lakers' progress that is moving them forward, and they are completely ignoring the fact that the Blazers have been on a huge losing spree. 

I SMELL FISH! : )  : ) lol


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Neighbouring states... sounds sinister to me. 

I know, I know... the Illuminati want the Lakers to play the Heat in the finals and lose to LeBron, an epic 7 game finale generating world praise like never before for LeBron and by association the reptilians and devils and so on etc. etc.

Best guess.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> So the starters all play 48 minutes a game?
> 
> Or did you mean figuratively?
> 
> ...


he means that they have to either stand or sit on the floor, except for the coach, they get him a folding chair


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys need to stop treating this thread as a joke. This is a serious matter. Shit could turn out like Watergate, it could really be something that destroys the entire NBA. You won't be laughing when the aliens responsible for this start the anal probes.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we'll see tonight, if the Lakers win, CONSPIRACY!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JBKB said:


> It also seems a little fishy that Magic Johnson now believes the Lakers will make the playoffs, and Ernie Johnson is rubbing it in to Kenny and Charles by saying "I told you the Lakers are going to make playoffs," yet neither one has ever brought up the fact that the Blazers have lost six straight games allowing the Lakers to move closer to the eighth standing.
> 
> For whatever reason, the media seem to think it's solely the Lakers' progress that is moving them forward, and they are completely ignoring the fact that the Blazers have been on a huge losing spree.
> 
> I SMELL FISH! : )  : ) lol


I didn't realize this until you mentioned it. How often does a team pass another in the standings by winning more games than them? Hmmm 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Clearly a plot to have the Lakers pass the Blazers and reach that coveted 9th Western seed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

e-monk said:


> he means that they have to either stand or sit on the floor, except for the coach, they get him a folding chair


I already made that joke. Stahp et :|


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Diable said:


> You guys need to stop treating this thread as a joke. This is a serious matter. Shit could turn out like Watergate, it could really be something that destroys the entire NBA. You won't be laughing when the aliens responsible for this start the anal probes.


HAHAHA dude I got an awful visual.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I already made that joke. Stahp et :|


I think my execution was better


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been on this board for 10 years and have made it a rule to never use the ignore feature. Thanks to your threads I think I'm going to break my rule....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I've been on this board for 10 years and have made it a rule to never use the ignore feature. Thanks to your threads I think I'm going to break my rule....


Dr Drippy broke me a few weeks ago...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dr Drippy broke me a few weeks ago...


That's just... weird.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You're trying too hard now jkb. This reeks of effort.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Disagree, this is one of the better executed JBKB threads. Tell me you didn't laugh when you got to the neighboring states paragraph.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Disagree, this is one of the better executed JBKB threads. Tell me you didn't laugh when you got to the neighboring states paragraph.


I meant it was bad in the sense that its obvious he isn't serious. In other threads you could sit there and think he really believed what he wrote, and people did and countered it.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Way to go Stern! The Blazers now currently hold the largest losing streak of 7, and the franchise-of-the-NBA Lakers can now focus on the 8th spot and Kobe's declaration that his Lakers will make the playoffs will WOW your NBA audience. 

So, I wonder which team will be next to go on the losing spree: Houston; Warriors; or Utah? 

If the Lakers make the playoffs: NBA = rigged.  

If the Lakers don't make the playoffs: LaMarcus Aldridge = scrub for allowing his team to sink and lose to teams like Orlando and Phoenix. 

Well, on the bright side at least Dallas is moving up the ladder and will compete for the 8th spot as well. Also, I didn't want the Spurs to lose tonight, but at least it gives Golden State a victory. : ) Perhaps coach Popavich lost to GSW on purpose after finding out the Lakers won just to make the Lakers work harder for a playoff spot. : ) You never know! : )


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What you fail to realize is that Portland is a really bad team that has enough talent in enough of the right spots to squeak out victories on random nights. They're worse than their record. Have you ever heard of regression to the mean? It's happening in Manhattan right now, too. Perhaps that's a conspiracy to get the Pacers to the 2nd seed. 

This is the NBA. Orlando and Phoenix aren't just going to lose every game because they're bad. Guys have good nights, guys have bad nights. Teams have to beat someone, and why not a bad team like Portland? Kevin Durant and LeBron James "allowed" their teams to lose to Washington. Pre-John Wall Washington. Since when is LMA a one-man, invincible machine? 

Why are you rooting so hard against the Lakes? Isn't that tiring? It's definitely old.

Question: If it had been the Jazz who went on the losing streak instead of the Blazers, would there be no chance of a conspiracy because there's a state between UT and CA? I mean, no shared borders. How could they communicate?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This guy is the new Ballscientist and he can actually speak English. I just hope he can keep up this level of production without getting sick of it.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

OP is full of nonsense. I still don't believe the Lakers will reach the Playoffs this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JBKB said:


> Way to go Stern! The Blazers now currently hold the largest losing streak of 7, and the franchise-of-the-NBA Lakers can now focus on the 8th spot and Kobe's declaration that his Lakers will make the playoffs will WOW your NBA audience.


not that I take any of your posts seriously but CP3. - if Stern really did want to put the fix in for the Lakers....

/.closed


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> What you fail to realize is that Portland is a really bad team that has enough talent in enough of the right spots to squeak out victories on random nights. They're worse than their record. Have you ever heard of regression to the mean? It's happening in Manhattan right now, too. Perhaps that's a conspiracy to get the Pacers to the 2nd seed.
> 
> This is the NBA. Orlando and Phoenix aren't just going to lose every game because they're bad. Guys have good nights, guys have bad nights. Teams have to beat someone, and why not a bad team like Portland? Kevin Durant and LeBron James "allowed" their teams to lose to Washington. Pre-John Wall Washington. Since when is LMA a one-man, invincible machine?
> 
> ...


Why are you encouraging him?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe this thread has over 30 replies.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Well well... Guess what? 

The 8th standing Houston Rockets have just lost to the Washington Wizards. Yeah yeah, I know John Wall is back, but I still smell fish! : ) lol 

Seems like the fixers will have Golden State, Utah, or Houston lose a few games to allow the Lakers that 8th spot. They may even be cleverly subtle by fixing it so the Lakers reach the 7th standing so fans will say "Oh, it wasn't even close so how can it be rigged." 

Here's the math: 

Super duper hype for months about how the Lakers will not make the playoffs.

+

Simulation after simulation about how improbable it is for the Lakers to win enough games to make the playoffs. 

+

Blazers allow the Lakers to take their 9th standing by going on a 7 game losing streak losing to the Suns and Orlando INSTEAD of fighting to reach the 8th standing. 

+

The Lakers make the playoffs. 

= 

RIGGED


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

You're right, it screams conspiracy every time a team that loses around 50% of its games loses a game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wouldnt it have been easier for Stern just to let Dell Demps make the Paul trade in the first place?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Instead of commenting how stupid you think this thread is, why don't one of you mods close it? Most sites wouldn't let shit like this go and we shouldn't either. It makes this place look bad.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

hobojoe said:


> You're right, it screams conspiracy every time a team that loses around 50% of its games loses a game.


No, it screams conspiracy that the Lakers now have a great shot at making the playoffs after the media had bombarded and insulted our intelligence with hours and hours of discussion about how the Lakers won't make the playoffs.

The fact that Portland all of a sudden goes on a 7 game losing spree and now Houston is losing to under 500 teams scream conspiracy. 

Last season the NBA made millions from the shortened season by giving us all the Jeremy Lin hype. Creating Lin hype allowed the NBA to make up for the lost revenue due to the lockout. 

This season their gimmick seems to be making so much hype about how a renown Lakers team with Kobe Bryant and two other future hall-of-famers won't make the playoffs, only so that the Lakers do finally make the playoffs and of course the NBA reaps the profits from the heightened viewership.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Knick Killer said:


> Instead of commenting how stupid you think this thread is, why don't one of you mods close it? Most sites wouldn't let shit like this go and we shouldn't either. It makes this place look bad.


Why would mods not allow free speech if it harms no one? Also, the topic of discussion is relevant to basketball. My topic happens to be about the thought of NBA games being rigged. Not trying to sound like a smarty pants, but in case you are unaware, rigging games in sports is not unheard of. 

I think the whole hype about the Lakers' not making the playoffs is just a gimmick to increase viewership and ultimately revenue. Just my two cents!  No hard feelings.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cause you're a clown.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JBKB said:


> Why would mods not allow free speech if it harms no one? Also, the topic of discussion is relevant to basketball. My topic happens to be about the thought of NBA games being rigged. Not trying to sound like a smarty pants, but in case you are unaware, rigging games in sports is not unheard of.
> 
> I think the whole hype about the Lakers' not making the playoffs is just a gimmick to increase viewership and ultimately revenue. Just my two cents!  No hard feelings.


Because no one likes your posts. Ballscientist actually believes what he writes. 

Oh wait. 

Good discussion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JBKB said:


> No, it screams conspiracy that the Lakers now have a great shot at making the playoffs after the media had bombarded and insulted our intelligence with hours and hours of discussion about how the Lakers won't make the playoffs.
> 
> The fact that Portland all of a sudden goes on a 7 game losing spree and now Houston is losing to under 500 teams scream conspiracy.
> 
> ...


Houston is 12-19 on the road and Washington is 3 games over .500 with John Wall. Yesterday's result should surprise nobody.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, Portland is losing because they're a shitty road team. they're 8-21 on the road this season. To put that in perspective, Charlotte is 6-21 on the road.

Also, like others have said, Portland's bench is awful. The team really overachieved at home in the first half of the season. They were due to for a slide. Damian Lillard is due to hit the rookie wall as well.

Utah isn't scaring anybody and James Harden is carrying Houston's offense on his back. If he goes into any kind of slump, they're ****ed.

The Lakers SHOULD make the playoffs considering the competition, but they just don't have any chemistry. But even if they do make it, can they beat San Antonio or OKC in a playoff series? Nope.

No conspiracy here, just a bunch of mediocrity out west.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> Instead of commenting how stupid you think this thread is, why don't one of you mods close it? Most sites wouldn't let shit like this go and we shouldn't either. It makes this place look bad.


I guess this forum has become so desperate for posts that the Mods turn their eyes on even the most ridiculous threads...

I could swear that if i started a thread like "Whose pennis is bigger? Lebron's or Durant's?" it would go on forever...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I guess this forum has become so desperate for posts that the Mods turn their eyes on even the most ridiculous threads...
> 
> I could swear that if i started a thread like "Whose pennis is bigger? Lebron's or Durant's?" it would go on forever...


Lebron is one of the most genetically gifted humans ever. Have to assume it continues downstairs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lebron is one of the most genetically gifted humans ever. Have to assume it continues downstairs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know, man... I've read people who juice usually develop a case of pennis shrinkage (sp?) 
And that fugly girl of his? Man, if he had the tools he would be banging someone way hotter (like, any other girl in the world)!

Durant FTW (no ****)!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Just to end this thread. The league won't do anything unless it makes them money. They don't get more money from more viewers in the playoffs this year because their current contract extends through 2015-16. That means that rigging the system for the Lakers would risk the legitimacy of the league for no extra money. Internationally, Houston is much more valuable than LA due to Lin. In short there is no financial benefit to the owners of the NBA in messing with the standings. However, as a long time Suns fan, watching this lotto pick disappear is a swell extra jab in the eye.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

let me help

2 years ago there was a very public conspiracy involving the Lakers (primarily) - we were all witness to this - the owners got together and quite openly conspired to not only divest the Lakers of their previous fiscal advantages but to penalize them should they try to continue their spending practices and to force them to redistribute their income to other teams in weaker markets no matter how poorly run those teams were (ahem, Gilbert)

and then last year very publicly we were all witness to the league at the very open and public request of a handful of owners stepping in and shutting down the chris paul trade

in light of these quite open and public developments you would have to be so mentally challenged to believe that the NBA was working to help the Lakers that the very act of typing would prove impossible for you - therefore I submit that the OP either originated from a room full of 1 million monkeys or is an act of provocation and trolling

I would recommend that the OP read the Vonnegut story _Harrison Bergeron_ to get some insight in to what has happened but I have no hope that he would understand it


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is so dumb but I'm not gonna close it. The op is entitled to whatever ridiculous opinion he has. Just bench Kobe Bryant already!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

e-monk said:


> let me help
> 
> 2 years ago there was a very public conspiracy involving the Lakers (primarily) - we were all witness to this - the owners got together and quite openly conspired to not only divest the Lakers of their previous fiscal advantages but to penalize them should they try to continue their spending practices and to force them to redistribute their income to other teams in weaker markets no matter how poorly run those teams were (ahem, Gilbert)
> 
> ...


History has already proven that Stern was right. He was responsible for getting the league out of the business of owning the Hornets. He did that and the Paul trade that he approved was obviously better for the Hornets and the NBA than the one he stopped. 

There's just no basis upon which to criticize it beyond the fact that the Lakers were not allowed to acquire one of the best players in the league at a price that would have merely turned the Hornets into a very mediocre team with no future.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it bad that I think this thread is actually more well thought out in comparison to his previous ones?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> History has already proven that Stern was right. He was responsible for getting the league out of the business of owning the Hornets. He did that and the Paul trade that he approved was obviously better for the Hornets and the NBA than the one he stopped.
> 
> There's just no basis upon which to criticize it beyond the fact that the Lakers were not allowed to acquire one of the best players in the league at a price that would have merely turned the Hornets into a very mediocre team with no future.


if the league were not involved in running that team as they most definitely should never have been (but stern had to keep his sacred expansion cow alive which is his most damning and lasting legacy) that would never have happened 

nonetheless you miss the point, which has nothing whatsoever to do with the relative values of the trade (and the leagues hypocrisy in dumping just like everyone else while paying credence to offering quality product to the fans) and everything to do with the league office acting quite openly and clearly in accordance with opposing owners _against the interests _of the Lakers (so get with the script)

if in negotiating the cba AND in abrogating the Paul trade the league has openly and publicly thwarted the Lakers (and they have) how can the OP in good faith be posting honest sentiment? he cant - either too stupid to post or trolling - I think that's pretty QED


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Of course they are, everytime I watch the Flakeshow they get all the calls.

As much as I hate them. Lakers = Ratings. And the league doesn't want their little failed super team to go to waste.

That said, not much of a team: Kobe, injured dwight, and washed up Nash? Rest of the players are pretty poo poo.

I will not be the least bit surprised if they sneak into the playoffs as the 8th seed.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> if the league were not involved in running that team as they most definitely should never have been (but stern had to keep his sacred expansion cow alive which is his most damning and lasting legacy) that would never have happened
> 
> nonetheless you miss the point, which has nothing whatsoever to do with the relative values of the trade (and the leagues hypocrisy in dumping just like everyone else while paying credence to offering quality product to the fans) and everything to do with the league office acting quite openly and clearly in accordance with opposing owners _against the interests _of the Lakers (so get with the script)
> 
> if in negotiating the cba AND in abrogating the Paul trade the league has openly and publicly thwarted the Lakers (and they have) how can the OP in good faith be posting honest sentiment? he cant - either too stupid to post or trolling - I think that's pretty QED


 this conspiracy is actually more ridiculous than the OP's.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> this conspiracy is actually more ridiculous than the OP's.


what conspiracy are we talking about? did you miss what the CBA does? did you miss the open and public discussion of the Lakers (one of the only 'profitable' teams under the conditions of the last CBA) during those negotiations and how it would impact their practices?

and did you miss Dan Gilbert's email?



> Commissioner,
> 
> It would be a travesty to allow the Lakers to acquire Chris Paul in the apparent trade being discussed.
> 
> ...


and his biggest beef, and theme repeated? money, money, money


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So let me get this straight. The Lakers are being picked on by the other 29 teams in the league? Ok, other 25 teams in the league? This is pretty damn ridiculous. The Lakers were trading Pau Gasol a man over 30 in a league where not too many are a cornerstone piece to a rebuilding process over that age for the most dynamic guard in the league. On top of that the Hornets would absorb all of their bad contracts ergo costing the other 29 owners more money?! That trade should never have happened in the first place. The league owned the team, therefore, as owners, they could just say "No." It was a terrible trade worse than any non-leveraged trade in the history of the league. That trade was bad for the league in that it was for a lottery team to become not as much of a lottery team but still a lottery team, made the purchasing of the team less desirable, and hoisted more of a financial burden on the other owners in operating this failed franchise.

As for the revenue sharing, look at Donald Sterling. He fields the worst team in all of sports for decades and makes a huge profit while teams in smaller markets LOSE money by winning. If there is to be a successful league, all profits ought to be shared so that smaller markets can draw fans and grow the league since most of all fans watch the games on tv rather than in person.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> So let me get this straight. The Lakers are being picked on by the other 29 teams in the league? Ok, other 25 teams in the league? This is pretty damn ridiculous.


you can read right? I suggest you go back and look at the owners language during the CBA negotiations - or you can just look at the 'washington generals' comment in gilbert's email

and mind you none of this was secretive, they were quite open about this so Im surprised that you seem so oblivious to it


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess you didn't read the rest of my post, I'm out.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> I guess you didn't read the rest of my post, I'm out.


no, no - I read it - it just didnt merit a response as it was either already 'asked and answered' or beside the point

I recommend you read the Kurt Vonnegut story _Harrison Bergeron_


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I have, thanks for the book recommendation, well short story.

It does not apply here.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

e-monk said:


> let me help
> 
> I would recommend that the OP read the Vonnegut story _Harrison Bergeron_ to get some insight in to what has happened but I have no hope that he would understand it


Thanks for your input and the reference; I will place it on my "to read" list. 



e-monk said:


> therefore I submit that the OP either originated from a room full of 1 million monkeys or is an act of provocation and trolling




Ok, I'm a little lost here. Since I'm not trolling, that means your point here is to equate my intelligence to that of a monkey as if monkeys are some sort of mentally inferior species. What qualifies you or anyone to determine the overall intelligence of another species? What proof is there that humans are smarter than monkeys, birds, or any other millions of species that cohabit our earth? 

Are you really naive enough to think that human beings are smarter than monkeys, birds, or even mosquitoes for instance?  Trust me, humans have come a long way, but no way can we outright claim to be mentally superior than other species.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Ok, I'm a little lost here. Since I'm not trolling, that means your point here is to equate my intelligence to that of a monkey as if monkeys are some sort of mentally inferior species. What qualifies you or anyone to determine the overall intelligence of another species? What proof is there that humans are smarter than monkeys, birds, or any other millions of species that cohabit our earth?
> 
> Are you really naive enough to think that human beings are smarter than monkeys, birds, or even mosquitoes for instance?  Trust me, humans have come a long way, but no way can we outright claim to be mentally superior than other species.


:cosby:


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Thanks for your input and the reference; I will place it on my "to read" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jawdrop:

:gunner:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sig'd.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

JBKB said:


> Thanks for your input and the reference; I will place it on my "to read" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord. It's not every day that a messageboard gets witness the birth of Troll-Jesus. You troll on such a high level that it's an art form. 

There is absolutely no way you believe all the shit that you put on here. You're trying WAY WAY too hard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Good lord. It's not every day that a messageboard gets witness the birth of Troll-Jesus. You troll on such a high level that it's an art form.
> 
> There is absolutely no way you believe all the shit that you put on here. You're trying WAY WAY too hard.


Problem is e-monk keeps feeding him. Is this emonks alternate user handle?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe he's the anti-monk?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JBKB said:


> Thanks for your input and the reference; I will place it on my "to read" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not, in fact, equate your intellect to that of a monkey - I equated the likelihood of your output to the result of that of a million monkeys locked in a room with typewriters, in other words the result of random nonsense


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> I did not, in fact, equate your intellect to that of a monkey - I equated the likelihood of your output to the result of that of a million monkeys locked in a room with typewriters, in other words the result of random nonsense


So you just called his work Shakespeare like genius?


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

l0st1 said:


> Good lord. It's not every day that a messageboard gets witness the birth of Troll-Jesus. You troll on such a high level that it's an art form.
> 
> There is absolutely no way you believe all the shit that you put on here. You're trying WAY WAY too hard.


Yes, I absolutely do believe the words I write on BF. My George Karl thread is the only silly thread I have ever made, and even in that thread there is some truth. I've always thought George Karl has a weird face, and that society will subjectively judge the worth of a person to some degree by his or her looks. 

Lastly, I have a strong appreciation for all forms of life, so there was no trolling on my part in my earlier post. 





e-monk said:


> I did not, in fact, equate your intellect to that of a monkey - I equated the likelihood of your output to the result of that of a million monkeys locked in a room with typewriters, in other words the result of random nonsense


Oh! Wow, great analogy! I was lost at first, but I totally understand the "million monkeys using a typewriter" reference in terms of probability and chance. I must inform you that that there is a major flaw in using that analogy, but since I see your point I feel no need to point out the technical and mathematical flaws of using that analogy. In short, a million monkeys WILL NOT necessarily typewrite the same random nonsense that you have pointed out. 

As for my "random nonsense" as you put it, I did admit early on that I do not have proof that Stern is fixing the NBA. I still do smell fish though! : ) Anyway, after reading all the posts, I am slowly beginning to side with the majority by changing my thoughts about the league being rigged to give the Lakers an unearned ride to the playoffs.

I'll just wait to see how things unfold with the 6th, 7th, and 8th standing teams, and make a judgment from there. Deep down I guess I just want the Lakers to lose so those in the media who worship the tub that Kobe bathes in will finally put a foot in their mouth. : ) OUCH!!!  lol


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Yes, I absolutely do believe the words I write on BF. My George Karl thread is the only silly thread I have ever made, and even in that thread there is some truth. I've always thought George Karl has a weird face, and that society will subjectively judge the worth of a person to some degree by his or her looks.
> 
> Lastly, I have a strong appreciation for all forms of life, so there was no trolling on my part in my earlier post.


And you're honestly expecting us to believe you aren't a troll after a statement like this?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Problem is e-monk keeps feeding him. Is this emonks alternate user handle?


He's already been checked out. Apparently he's literally a new comer who has no previous accounts on here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I miss Cyrille so much


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Diable said:


> I miss Cyrille so much


...who?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

TheAnswer said:


> bama:
> 
> It's all a conspiracy and not only that, I think you only hit the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...



ESPN is WAYYYYYY ahead of you there:


ESPN.com said:


> (Side note: If you Google the words "Kobe in the," the second option that comes up is "Kobe in the Illuminati." I'm already convinced it's true.)


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8990890/coast-coast-best-closer


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> He's already been checked out. Apparently he's literally a new comer who has no previous accounts on here.


Bull ****ing shit.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> So you just called his work Shakespeare like genius?


at least ball scientist quality


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Floods said:


> Bull ****ing shit.


So you doubt Ron's words? APOCALYPSE ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Diable said:


> I miss Cyrille so much


I agree


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

JBKB said:


> Ok, I'm a little lost here. Since I'm not trolling, that means your point here is to equate my intelligence to that of a monkey as if monkeys are some sort of mentally inferior species. What qualifies you or anyone to determine the overall intelligence of another species? What proof is there that humans are smarter than monkeys, birds, or any other millions of species that cohabit our earth?
> 
> Are you really naive enough to think that human beings are smarter than monkeys, birds, or even mosquitoes for instance?  Trust me, humans have come a long way, but no way can we outright claim to be mentally superior than other species.


Unbelievable. :rock:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think there's a conspiracy against the Rockets and Jazz, too.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

lakers can make the playoffs. even if they just keep around .500, golden state and houston rockets may come crashing down to earth at any time. i wouldn't be surprised if either team missed the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors will stay in. I think it's Utah or Houston who miss it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Utah misses. They have the toughest part of their schedule still ahead of them.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Basel said:


> Warriors will stay in. I think it's Utah or Houston who miss it.


I wouldn't put it past the warriors of all teams to have a major meltdown. In fact they have their sizzling hot start to thank for even being in the playoffs right now. Otherwise they have been losing a lot as of late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Xx...Can we talk about Cav Shaq being in your sig? Besides, wouldn't you rather have the 66-win team?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think Utah misses. They have the toughest part of their schedule still ahead of them.


Agreed. Also they have multiple injuries to deal with(atleast at the moment)


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Xx...Can we talk about Cav Shaq being in your sig? Besides, wouldn't you rather have the 66-win team?


Having Shaq join the Cavaliers alongside Lebron James was something I wanted badly from the day I realized Lebron would become a truly special player in the NBA, despite how old Shaq was. I still loved the guy growing up. It was an honor being able to have Shaq on the team, that team is one of my all time favorite teams. The 66 win team was basically Lebron playing with decent to good players and somehow still being able to lead them to an amazing season, only to disappoint me in the playoffs when Lebron needed the team to be there for him the most. The team with Shaq on it was pretty much the opposite case (well...game 5 was both lol). 

Wow I wasted way to much time putting up my explanation for that one lol, and wow you're a mod now? Well shit...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

gsw lost again. lakers gonna take their spot sooner than i thought.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> :whatever: That's all there is to say about this thread.


This site really has hit rock bottom when we have the doctor dissing the OP (and being right).

Guess it happens to everyone, if you are around long enough.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

c_dog said:


> gsw lost again. lakers gonna take their spot sooner than i thought.


That team is falling faster than JBKB's reputation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

least I dont miss out on much :favre:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ron said:


> That team is falling faster than JBKB's reputation.


Bad taste, bad taste.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ron said:


> That team is falling faster than JBKB's reputation.


Things that go down fast:

Golden State Warriors after New Years
Manny Pacquiao
Freshman girl at prom
Facebook stock prices
Titanic
Server's tip at Chili's (I never get good service there!)


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

A bit off topic, but what happened to the images in my sig?


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Ron said:


> That team is falling faster than JBKB's reputation.


:sheed:








:jigga:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Im starting to believe this theory


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I kind of hope Houston misses just so they're the best lottery team 4 years in a row. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't wait for the Lakers to make the playoffs so we can get the requisite "I TOLD YOU" post from this guy. If he's not banished by then, that is.



Hyperion said:


> Things that go down fast:
> 
> Golden State Warriors after New Years
> Manny Pacquiao
> ...


Maaaan, a few years back some friends and I went to the Chilis next to the AAA before a game, and we got THE WORST service. Some people confuse "service" with bad/slow food. "Service" should refer to the server (sorry, I've worked as a server, it annoys me.) Anyway, our server was an ass and couldn't give half an F. When we got the bill we realized why. AUTOMATIC GRATUITY. Apparently because of all the tourism. Sucks though, because apparently they feel they can not give a shit.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course during a close game the refs call an offensive foul on Rudy Gay right after Gay blocks a shot from Kobe. How much more help will the refs give the Lakers?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just enough to make you cry?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JBKB said:


> Of course during a close game the refs call an offensive foul on Rudy Gay right after Gay blocks a shot from Kobe. How much more help will the refs give the Lakers?


Aww, JBKB is mad. Poor kid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're talking about the play where Gay and Bryant butted heads, that was a horrible call. Not a game-changer though. Raptors lost this game due to stupidity, but also wouldn't have if it weren't for Kobe going HAM.

e-monk, who is in your avatar?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just some unathletic cat from back in the day - a highschooler from philly


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah those refs really forced Anderson to miss that free throw. 

And I love the way the forced Rudy Gay to miss TWO midrange jumpers in the clutch.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yeah those refs really forced Anderson to miss that free throw.
> 
> And I love the way the forced Rudy Gay to miss TWO midrange jumpers in the clutch.


Yep, and I find it funny that the referees overturned a call all because Kobe himself complained. Usually it takes a team and their coach to have an uproar over a call for the referees to watch the tape. 

In Kobe's case, all it took was a little complaining and sure enough he got his way! lol Please let's not act as though Kobe doesn't get his way more than others.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JBKB said:


> Yep, and I find it funny that the referees overturned a call all because Kobe himself complained. Usually it takes a team and their coach to have an uproar over a call for the referees to watch the tape.
> 
> In Kobe's case, all it took was a little complaining and sure enough he got his way! lol Please let's not act as though Kobe doesn't get his way more than others.


The refs were going to review that, anyway. They're allowed to review those plays in the last final two minutes and in OT. Stop complaining already. You're acting like a little...well, you know the rest.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

JBKB said:


> Of course during a close game the refs call an offensive foul on Rudy Gay right after Gay blocks a shot from Kobe. How much more help will the refs give the Lakers?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

e-monk said:


> just some unathletic cat from back in the day - a highschooler from philly


Thought so. For some reason in my peripheral vision I'd been thinking he was a white dude.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Jace said:


> Thought so. For some reason in my peripheral vision I'd been thinking he was a white dude.


Notsureifsrs...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> just some unathletic cat from back in the day - a highschooler from philly


Fresh Prince?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's the one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

23isback said:


> Notsureifsrs...


Because he's jumping high? #racism


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Things are unfolding clearly. Way to go Stern! Have the Rockets lose a game to the 0.339 Suns, and boost the Lakers up a half-game. You'd think at this point of the season 7th and 8th seeded teams would secure their spot, and most especially won't lose to a 0.339 team. Then again, Kobe promised his Lakers will make the playoffs. Stern won't let you down Kobe!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Things are unfolding clearly. Way to go Stern! Have the Rockets lose a game to the 0.339 Suns, and boost the Lakers up a half-game. You'd think at this point of the season 7th and 8th seeded teams would secure their spot, and most especially won't lose to a 0.339 team. Then again, Kobe promised his Lakers will make the playoffs. *Stern won't let you down Kobe! *


You mean like when he stopped the Chris Paul trade from happening?


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You mean like when he stopped the Chris Paul trade from happening?


No, I mean more like when three referees had failed to notice Dwight Howard holding Rudy Gay's jersey last night and allowed Kobe's dunk to send the game to overtime. 

If the situation were reveresed and Gay held Kobe's jersey that led to a free basket to overtime, all hell would have broken lose with Kobe and of course he would have gotten his way as usual. 

We saw how much Kobe cried to the referees when they called out-of-bounds on him, so I can definitely imagine how Kobe would have reacted had someone held his jersey in such a game-changing play.

A true analyst would ask these sorts of questions about Kobe: How many thousands of points have Kobe earned simply because of unfair favoritism of calls going his way? How many clean blocks sent Kobe to the free-throw line? How many respect-the-game violations have Kobe gotten away with that other players would have been quickly t'd up for? 

How many games have Kobe won simply due to the referees cheating for the Lakers? 

KOBE does equal GREAT but KOBE also equals COUNTERFEIT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What % of each is he comprised?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JBKB said:


> No, I mean more like when three referees had failed to notice Dwight Howard holding Rudy Gay's jersey last night and allowed Kobe's dunk to send the game to overtime.


they probably would have noticed it quicker if Gay had made even a half hearted attempt to intercede on the play - which of course if he had you'd probably be whining about the subsequent 'and 1' that would have transpired - but he didnt try, not even a little bit so it makes no difference whatsoever

I do hope all of this education we've been giving you will eventually sink in but Im not holding my breath


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You mean like when he stopped the Chris Paul trade from happening?


Does anyone really believe that Paul to the lakers WA A good idea over Dwight? Nah needs the ball less than Paul does to be effective. Do you really think Kobe would share the ball with him?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> Does anyone really believe that Paul to the lakers WA A good idea over Dwight? Nah needs the ball less than Paul does to be effective. Do you really think Kobe would share the ball with him?


as Gilbert pointed out in his infamous email the Lakers still had (as was proved by subsequent events) the pieces to turn around and aquire Dwight so it would have been Dwight AND Paul as the future core (and they'd still have the pick they traded for Nash)

and I think Kobe has pretty much done whatever was necessary given the facts on the ground - he even turned himself into a pass first point guard for a stretch not because he wanted to dominate the ball but because the team needed that and Nash was not providing it - Kobe is doing whatever it takes for the team to win - after what Ive seen him do this season in terms of adjusting his game for circumstances I have much more confidence he would find a way to work with Paul


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

e-monk said:


> they probably would have noticed it quicker if Gay had made even a half hearted attempt to intercede on the play


Funny how media brought the cheating tactic to our attention immediately after it occured, but the referees standing on the court didn't notice it. OR, perhaps they did notice it but said to themselves "Wow, let's not take away this highlight from Kobe." "Let's go to overtime." "Let's help the Lakers make the playoffs."

"LET'S ABUSE OUR POWERS AND JUST CHEAT"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually, that dunk helped them win the game. The three sent it to OT.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JBKB, I appreciate you shedding light on this crisis.

You seem to be very well informed, as anyone who reads bleacher report and this site would be. Can I bother you for some knowledge? Will Stern also extend the conspiracy to the playoffs, and allow my Lakers to win the championship this year? Knowing the answer to this will save me unneeded stress while watching games come April.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> JBKB, I appreciate you shedding light on this crisis.
> 
> You seem to be very well informed, as anyone who reads bleacher report and this site would be. Can I bother you for some knowledge? Will Stern also extend the conspiracy to the playoffs, and allow my Lakers to win the championship this year? Knowing the answer to this will save me unneeded stress while watching games come April.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I want to be surprised when I see who wins it!


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> JBKB, I appreciate you shedding light on this crisis.
> 
> You seem to be very well informed, as anyone who reads bleacher report and this site would be. Can I bother you for some knowledge? Will Stern also extend the conspiracy to the playoffs, and allow my Lakers to win the championship this year? Knowing the answer to this will save me unneeded stress while watching games come April.


There will be no need to extend the conspiracy if the Lakers make the playoffs. First round exit or not, the Lakers' presence alone in the playoffs will have already boosted revenue significantly. 


TO WHOMEVER: 

Why on Earth did the vast majority of media spend months of coverage on how the Lakers won't make the playoffs, yet the Lakers are now the 8th seed? Are the media just stupid, or do they just think their viewers are stupid enough to fall for their ridiculous hype? Yeah Stern, it's really by chance that the Jazz, Blazers, and other seeded teams are all of a sudden sinking while at the exact same time the Lakers are winning and rising. Oh, and lets not ignore that other teams like the MAVS are not competing brutally for that 8th spot. Nice money gimmick this year Stern, and once again brilliant money gimmick last year with the Linsanity hype! 


NBA = WWE


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JBKB said:


> There will be no need to extend the conspiracy if the Lakers make the playoffs. First round exit or not, the Lakers' presence alone in the playoffs will have already boosted revenue significantly.
> 
> 
> TO WHOMEVER:
> ...


So the league won't benefit from the revenue of the Lakers vs Thunder? Or Lakers vs Heat?


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> There will be no need to extend the conspiracy if the Lakers make the playoffs. First round exit or not, the Lakers' presence alone in the playoffs will have already boosted revenue significantly.
> 
> 
> TO WHOMEVER:
> ...


Do you have a blog or a fan site you run? Or maybe a YouTube channel? I genuinely want to hear more you have to say about the game.

No kidding, I am serious.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JBKB said:


> Funny how media brought the cheating tactic to our attention immediately after it occured, but the referees standing on the court didn't notice it. OR, perhaps they did notice it but said to themselves "Wow, let's not take away this highlight from Kobe." "Let's go to overtime." "Let's help the Lakers make the playoffs."
> 
> "LET'S ABUSE OUR POWERS AND JUST CHEAT"


the media is showing the play on replay without comment, or simply as a highlight 

and btw the hold was unnecessary and dangerous/dumb since as I already said Gay really wasnt in position to do much more than put Kobe on the line by the time it happened

you live in your own little bubble - I recommend you watch a 'not laker' game with a knowledgeable fan and see how many calls get missed all the time by everyone


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

The Big Dipper said:


> Do you have a blog or a fan site you run? Or maybe a YouTube channel? I genuinely want to hear more you have to say about the game.
> 
> No kidding, I am serious.


Thanks for your interest!  I've actually taken a step backwards from social media. I used to facebook and youtube, but once my grandmother delightedly informed me of her facebook membership I quickly ceased my activity. lol 

Nonetheless, if I ever start a twitter account you'll be the first I inform. : )


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you missed the boozer non-foul on dwight on the dunk that iced the game - keep count if you're really serious (I'm pretty sure that even if hand = ball, that elbow to wrist doesnt)


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Thanks for your interest!  I've actually taken a step backwards from social media. I used to facebook and youtube, but once my grandmother delightedly informed me of her facebook membership I quickly ceased my activity. lol
> 
> Nonetheless, if I ever start a twitter account you'll be the first I inform. : )


Why did you cease your involvement when your grandmother notified you of her facebook profile?

Did she make you stop because you hog the computer?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

The Big Dipper said:


> Why did you cease your involvement when your grandmother notified you of her facebook profile?
> 
> *Did she make you stop because you hog the computer?*


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

The Big Dipper said:


> Why did you cease your involvement when your grandmother notified you of her facebook profile?


Long story, so I won't bore you with all the details. The two main reasons why I ceased activity are that I don't like the direction Facebook has gone, and I think those from Generation X and before have made it lame to facebook.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So the league won't benefit from the revenue of the Lakers vs Thunder? Or Lakers vs Heat?


Are you not going to answer this JB?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you not going to answer this JB?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm more interested to see how he folds Kobe's injury into the final conspiracy.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you not going to answer this JB?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh! I thought my post prior to your question already answered this. I'll repost it: 

*"There will be no need to extend the conspiracy if the Lakers make the playoffs. First round exit or not, the Lakers' presence alone in the playoffs will have already boosted revenue significantly."*

Now, I'll extend on this since you posed the question again. Yes, the league would benefit from a Lakers vs Thunder matchup, but they would benefit from any Lakers vs X matchup if they are to make the playoffs. The everlasting enormous hype of how the Lakers WON'T make the playoffs was the NBA's gimmick to make the extra revenue for when they DO make the playoffs. 

Last year's gimmick was LINSANITY (Which was an outright BRILLIANT gimmick because of the huge revenue lost from the lockout). This year's gimmick is how the Lakers won't make the playoffs. I wonder what next year's gimmick will be... Wait, that's if I continue to follow the league.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron said:


> I'm more interested to see how he folds Kobe's injury into the final conspiracy.


Kobe's injury is imaginary! He's just bitter because of the loss, and the embarrassment that 4 HOFs are roughly at 0.500. 

He said this to the media. "He Jalen Rosed me. Officials need to protect shooters." 

BLAH BLAH BLAH KOBE! Kobe will be back on the court, and if Stern doesn't allow him a free ride to the playoffs, Kobe knows his embarrassment will be reduced because his fans will say "Lakers didn't make the playoffs because Kobe hurt his ankle." Give me a break!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is what I dont get about trolling - what is the pay-off? is it just to convince everyone that you are painfully stupid? or a jackass? is it both? it's both right? why would you want everyone to think you're a dumb jackass?


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Long story, so I won't bore you with all the details. The two main reasons why I ceased activity are that I don't like the direction Facebook has gone, and I think those from Generation X and before have made it lame to facebook.


Ahh you are one of those "I don't 'do' facebook" kids, I dont blame you I dont use facebook either but mainly because by the time facebook came around I had lost contact with all my old high school friends and could just text or call my close friends so I didn't need that.

Did she make you farm her Farm ville thing? Sheeeeeeeit I'd quit too.

So it would be safe to say your Grandma is a Gen Xer. Ain't no harm in that, I mean aside from the fact she lets her 12 year old grandson be on the computer so much instead of making him go outside.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Kobe's injury is imaginary! He's just bitter because of the loss, and the embarrassment that 4 HOFs are roughly at 0.500.


And you wonder why we "harshly" criticize you for your "opinions"...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is what I dont get about trolling - what is the pay-off? is it just to convince everyone that you are painfully stupid? or a jackass? is it both? it's both right? why would you want everyone to think you're a dumb jackass?


Same reason the guy you compared him to (Skip Bayless) does. It's so he gets attention from people like you. And he is. He wins.

I'm still somewhat amazed by how many people actually watch First Take.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so you're saying he's like a small child or a bad dog?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jace said:


> Can't wait for the Lakers to make the playoffs so we can get the requisite "I TOLD YOU" post from this guy. If he's not banished by then, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaan, a few years back some friends and I went to the Chilis next to the AAA before a game, and we got THE WORST service. Some people confuse "service" with bad/slow food. "Service" should refer to the server (sorry, I've worked as a server, it annoys me.) Anyway, our server was an ass and couldn't give half an F. When we got the bill we realized why. AUTOMATIC GRATUITY. Apparently because of all the tourism. Sucks though, because apparently they feel they can not give a shit.


I've been told by a few different servers that they can only legally charge you for what YOU put as the total so if there is an automatic $5 tip on a $15 bill and you put the total as $17 then they can only charge you the $17. It's handy tip for situations like yours


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

JBKB said:


> There will be no need to extend the conspiracy if the Lakers make the playoffs. First round exit or not, the Lakers' presence alone in the playoffs will have already boosted revenue significantly.
> 
> 
> TO WHOMEVER:
> ...


Could it just possibly be that the Lakers are finally meshing as a team and learning to play together? They started the year with two injures STARters(Dwight and Nash), then they had to get used to another new system(Dantoni), lost another STARter(Gasol), Had to learn to play with a real PG and then learn to incorporate Dwight without messing up the flow of the game.

As for Utah, Portland and GoldenState all losing... well there's an easy answer for that. They were playing well above their heads on taking advantage of an easy schedule. Utah is a mess and injuries to MoWilliams, Hayward, Jefferson and Millsap have made it difficult to keep their rhythm. Portland has almost literally no bench and with Batum having a screwed up shooting wrist which is destroying his offense and Matthews getting injured every other week it has put even more pressure on LMA and their rookie PG which is just playing with fire. GoldenState may be a bit surprising but Lee was playing like Duncan to start the year and their defense was actually pretty good, I think we all knew neither of those things were real or would continue. As for the Mavs.... they are a mess and Dirk is just not Dirk. And him being in the lineup has cost Mayo his attempts so he isn't as dominate as we was early.

Really everything about your "conspiracy" is ridiculously stupid and can be logically explained. The media were reporting the demise of the Lakers because that's what it was. It was a trainwreck, you can ask ANY Lakers fan. Their team was a mess and it was shocking due to the expectations that were placed on the stat studded roster. So yes them being like 11th in the West for the majority of the year was astonishing. Media can't report the future.

Christ, what is wrong with you!:azdaja:


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm still somewhat amazed by how many people actually watch First Take.


Sometimes it's nice to sway away from the superstar-brownnosing NBA TV crew.s Skip and Stephen A. aren't afraid to speak their minds, not worrying about being politically correct. Even if they are wrong sometimes, I'm a fan of their braveness and bold speech. If it weren't for the ridiculous football segments, I'd watch it more consistently.

Not often will you hear an analyst say things DIRECTLY to Mark Cuban like "*Lebron James shredded your Mavericks zones."* lol They say Mark Cuban took down Skip, but I think Skip took down Cuban here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAkVnlA9CJo


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh, and for those who have not seen the Mark Cuban vs Skip Bayless debate it is AN ABSOLUTE MUST SEE for any fan. This took place right after Lebron and the Heat won the championship against the MAVS. Mark Cuban breaks down the MAVS defense during the playoffs extremely well. In fact, I've never heard ANY analyst break down a team's defense in the manner Mark Cuban has in this video. I'll link it again here. Again, this is a MUST SEE for any fan: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAkVnlA9CJo


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hey dummy, why wasnt Jones called if there's a conspiracy? it was a real foul afterall....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> so you're saying he's like a small child or a bad dog?


Yes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it still a conspiracy if the Lakers lost to that same crappy Suns team for the 2nd time this season?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Even more so. Nash refuses to take another dump on the suns fans after leaving them for the lakers. The only other player I can think of that went to the lakers from the suns was Horry. Just saying.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

l0st1 said:


> Is it still a conspiracy if the Lakers lost to that same crappy Suns team for the 2nd time this season?


Yes, when you take into account teams that are 9th, 10th and 11th in standings are also losing, and putting forth no challenge for the 8th seed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> Even more so. Nash refuses to take another dump on the suns fans after leaving them for the lakers. The only other player I can think of that went to the lakers from the suns was Horry. Just saying.


Ceballos went to the lakers from the suns and became an allstar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

But then traded back for him, so it didn't count


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

JBKB said:


> Yes, when you take into account teams that are 9th, 10th and 11th in standings are also losing, and putting forth no challenge for the 8th seed.


The Blazers are one of the worst road teams in basketball. The Jazz get almost nothing from their guards. The Mavs are too inconsistent to make any kind of serious run.

The Rockets are a James Harden shooting slump away from falling behind the Lakers as well. Same thing for the Warriors but with Steph Curry's glass ankle.

The Lakers are probably getting the 6th seed and could end up playing the Clippers in the first round.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the battle for LA? the eerie conspiracy theme music swells in the background


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

JBKB said:


> Yes, when you take into account teams that are 9th, 10th and 11th in standings are also losing, and putting forth no challenge for the 8th seed.


Oh I forgot teams that are fighting for playoff seeding NEVER lose a game. Additionally it is impossible for a bubble team to fall off and a team most considered top 2 seed/finalist/contenders(whatever) before the season started finally got some semblance of cohesion and is now playing better(also beating the teams they should of been beating all year).

What does taking into account the other teams losing have to do with the fact that your argument of playoff teams losing to the Suns to help the Lakers is completely null and void considering the Suns have now beat the Lakers twice? If it was a conspiracy wouldn't the Lakers beat that lowly Suns team( and you know beating one of the worst teams in the league is definitely concrete evidence the league is helping you win).


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm just gonna go off record now and say that the entire Miracle Mets thing was a scam and that them beating one of the legendary teams of their time was a conspiracy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So... I don't think you know what the difference between on record vs off record is.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Hyperion said:


> So... I don't think you know what the difference between on record vs off record is.


Shhhhhhh I'm still talking in JBKB logic.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

No need to worry Lakers! Yes, I know you've lost 2 games now, but 9th standing Utah has lost 3. Stern won't let you down!  Whether you win or lose multiple games, Stern will ensure you make the playoffs.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> No need to worry Lakers! Yes, I know you've lost 2 games now, but 9th standing Utah has lost 3. Stern won't let you down!  Whether you win or lose multiple games, Stern will ensure you make the playoffs.


You are aware that constant trolling can get you banned right?


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You are aware that constant trolling can get you banned right?


I disagree. It depends on who you are, and how long you've been posting. Anyway, many people believe the NBA is rigged, so this isn't a great example of trolling. 

A great example of trolling is when Tony Parker was not selected 2011 All-Star, yet coaches and analysts selected Ray Allen, Rondo, Pierce and KG that year. Only a troll would have ignored the excellent work Tony Parker had put in that year with the Spurs. Just saying! Facts don't lie Irving!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> I disagree. It depends on who you are, and how long you've been posting. Anyway, many people believe the NBA is rigged, so this isn't a great example of trolling.


There's nothing to "disagree" about because you're not the one in charge here. You've heard Ron say again and again that trolling can get you banned.

And yes, you are trolling. You aren't saying the NBA is rigged because you believe it, you're saying it because you're trolling. It's the same reason as to why you say stupid shit like defense is more important than offense, Kobe being the reason for the Lakers troubles through out most of the season, Shaq having no skills (and yet you say Blake Griffin does) and not being an incredible athlete when he was first starting out, saying George Karl has a stupid face, saying there's nothing special at all about Wade, and most of all, saying that mother ****ing mosquitoes are possibly as smart as humans. I could go on forever. I know for a fact that there is no one on the face of this earth who is that stupid. We know you are trolling. And you're making it way to easy to figure out. You can continue to troll all you want, but please, stop making it so obvious. I want to see more of the stupid shit you post so that way we can continue to pretend that we take you seriously (except for those who ruin it and just flat out state it, like I'm doing now because YOU ****ERS RUINED IT ARGGHHH). 



JBKB said:


> A great example of trolling is when Tony Parker was not selected 2011 All-Star, yet coaches and analysts selected Ray Allen, Rondo, Pierce and KG that year. Only a troll would have ignored the excellent work Tony Parker had put in that year with the Spurs. Just saying! Facts don't lie Irving!


That's not a great example. Tony Parker is on a west team, those four you mentioned were on an east team and they all performed well enough to the point where they were one of the top players at their respective positions. Tony Parker did put in good work, but there were still three other guards who were having a much better season than he was. Hence why he was denied an all star spot.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Gasp* And their likely 1st-round opponent just lost its 3rd best player for a month! CONSPIRACY!!! LAKERS TO THE FINALS!!!!!


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

WTH! lol This old thread is still being bumped?  Anyway, I love the video from carrrnuttt. Anyone who isn't willing to admit that the refs show favoritism to Kobe and the Lakers either needs thicker goggles, or is some extreme and biased Lakers fan. 

@IRVING. WHAT!!! So Tony Parker wasn't snubbed a 2011 AllStar spot?  Sure!

Also, nothing you brought up is trolling except for the George Karl weird face thread. 

Also, I never said there was not anything special about Wade. I think you, and so many others misinterpreted my thread. I was actually giving Wade a huge compliment! I was asking "What makes Wade so special?" "Why can't Wade be duplicated?" 

In other words, I was trying to ask how is it that Wade plays so gracefully and simple, yet no one in the league seems to be able to duplicate him. Lebron and Kevin Durant have skills that obviously very few can perform. However, Wade's game seem as though it can be duplicated if tried, but there aren't many Wade-like players. So I was asking, What makes Wade so special? It was a HUGE COMPLIMENT! However I understand that written words do not yield the same emphasis and interpretation as spoken words.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we missed you


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know man, that video does make you wonder. I mean how do you miss that many bad calls in a period of 3 games? I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Isn't the real story here that if the Lakers need _that_ much help to beat the dregs of the NBA that their season isn't likely to last longer than 86 games?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> @IRVING. WHAT!!! So Tony Parker wasn't snubbed a 2011 AllStar spot?  Sure!


If three other people clearly outplayed Parker, then clearly they are more deserving of an all star spot than he is. And using four other people who were on the other all star team is not a good example to support your cause. Just saying that to yourself will explain why.



JBKB said:


> Also, nothing you brought up is trolling except for the George Karl weird face thread.


Saying a mosquito is possibly smarter than a human being is trolling. 



JBKB said:


> Also, I never said there was not anything special about Wade. I think you, and so many others misinterpreted my thread. I was actually giving Wade a huge compliment! I was asking "What makes Wade so special?" "Why can't Wade be duplicated?"


You tried claiming that Wade didn't deserve his all star starting spot, when clearly he did, and later on went to claim he wasn't anything special, so again, you're wrong there.



JBKB said:


> In other words, I was trying to ask how is it that Wade plays so gracefully and simple, yet no one in the league seems to be able to duplicate him. Lebron and Kevin Durant have skills that obviously very few can perform. However, Wade's game seem as though it can be duplicated if tried, but there aren't many Wade-like players. So I was asking, What makes Wade so special? It was a HUGE COMPLIMENT! However I understand that written words do not yield the same emphasis and interpretation as spoken words.


Dude, you were literally questioning whether or not Wade was a superstar anymore, and you claim he plays so gracefully and simple, but anyone who watches him knows he actually doesn't. His kind of game is hard to duplicate because we don't see many players like him. And for you to post a thread like that means you either know nothing about his game or you're trolling. .


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You're always calling him out for trolling yet you continue to respond to him. So who's the bigger fool here?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ben said:


> You're always calling him out for trolling yet you continue to respond to him. So who's the bigger fool here?


:jcole:

Just...**** it I'll just message you it.


----------



## JBKB (Jan 12, 2013)

XxIrvingxX said:


> If three other people clearly outplayed Parker, then clearly they are more deserving of an all star spot than he is. And using four other people who were on the other all star team is not a good example to support your cause. Just saying that to yourself will explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mosquitoes have lived far longer than humans and contribute to the environment tremendously, while humans have done nothing but threaten environments. There is no way you can prove that a human is smarter than a mosquito. Many life scientists would tell you that if mosquitoes were to become extinct today, the effects would be so massive that so too will come the extinction of humans within a decade or so. Humans need mosquitoes more than mosquitoes need humans. Just something to think about. 

As for the Wade discussion, all I said was that he got a starting All-Star spot by default _in my opinion that is_. I personally think Wade is a fantastic player.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

did I mention that we missed you?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think anybody is denying Kobe and the Lakers get preferential treatment from the refs. But so do other superstars and cashcow teams. It's the way the NBA(IE Stern) runs things. What people are denying is that there is a conspiracy to get the Lakers into the Playoffs. Or at least your reasoning for believing there is a conspiracy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

JBKB said:


> Mosquitoes have lived far longer than humans and contribute to the environment tremendously, while humans have done nothing but threaten environments. There is no way you can prove that a human is smarter than a mosquito. Many life scientists would tell you that if mosquitoes were to become extinct today, the effects would be so massive that so too will come the extinction of humans within a decade or so. Humans need mosquitoes more than mosquitoes need humans. Just something to think about.


Sig'd (before Floods does it)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He does have a point. You'd be hard-pressed to prove he was smarter than a mosquito...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

E.H. Munro said:


> He does have a point. You'd be hard-pressed to prove he was smarter than a mosquito...


:2ti:


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.blazersedge.com/2013/4/1...eferee-free-throws-officiating-conspiracy-nba


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

'jarret jack clearly in a shooting motion...' except clearly not, unless you have some sort of temporal dissonance condition where things that happened after other things seem to you to have happened before them - haters gonna hate


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

50-16 FT's?? Holy shit...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jack is in the shooting motion, but for some reason the refs don't make that call when they know you're trying to exploit a foul. It's stupid, because at any other point they make ridiculous calls on continuation, but when a guy knows he is going to get fouled and gets into a shot motion they swallow the whistle.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> 'jarret jack clearly in a shooting motion...' except clearly not, unless you have some sort of temporal dissonance condition where things that happened after other things seem to you to have happened before them - haters gonna hate


Do you watch basketball?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Do you watch basketball?


Yes, do you watch basketball good sir? Because Drizzay here clearly doesn't and needs someone to guide him through the basics.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I do occasionally but there's no hope for him - we've already established that


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> Jack is in the shooting motion, but for some reason the refs don't make that call when they know you're trying to exploit a foul. It's stupid, because at any other point they make ridiculous calls on continuation, but when a guy knows he is going to get fouled and gets into a shot motion they swallow the whistle.


the guy puts his hands into Jack while Jack is still dribbling (the ball is in fact coming up from the floor on the bounce when the foul is committed) and then Jack attempts what you're talking about- it's a savvy move by Jack but not 'clearly in the shooting motion', no


----------

